# This is Odd



## CalgaryPT (Jul 17, 2022)

No idea why my brain feels compelled to post this pic, other than I managed to fix the aluminum pole on this new umbrella with just hand tools instead of my fancy industrial machines I just sold.

I’d like to say that no animals were hurt in the filming of this moment, but…yeah…sadly that’s not the case.

Smoked back ribs anybody?


----------



## Brent H (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice work @CalgaryPT !  Very nice!


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Sunday afternoon, feet up. Life is all right Pete!


----------



## PeterT (Jul 17, 2022)

Looks like a well deserved break from the wringer you've been through recently. Enjoy. Calgary summers are a series of short, fleeting moments.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 17, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Looks like a well deserved break from the wringer you've been through recently. Enjoy. Calgary summers are a series of short, fleeting moments.


Life itself is a series of short fleeting moments too. All of them precious.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 18, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> No idea why my brain feels compelled to post this pic, other than I managed to fix the aluminum pole on this new umbrella with just hand tools instead of my fancy industrial machines I just sold.
> 
> I’d like to say that no animals were hurt in the filming of this moment, but…yeah…sadly that’s not the case.
> 
> ...


Very nice and well deserved no doubt.
I was scratching my head for a while trying to figure out what the hell was floating in your cup...parogies? dumplings? shellfish?  Then I finally clued in ICE CUBES you stupid idiot.  Sometimes I worry about myself.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 18, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Very nice and well deserved no doubt.
> I was scratching my head for a while trying to figure out what the hell was floating in your cup...parogies? dumplings? shellfish?  Then I finally clued in ICE CUBES you stupid idiot.  Sometimes I worry about myself.



No worries. I did exactly the same thing. I think he got them off one of the glaciers out there cuz those cubes look like they have been sliding down a mountain for a thousand years........


----------



## Tomc938 (Jul 18, 2022)

I thought "Cup O Squid" for a split second.

Glad you enjoyed the day!


----------

